# One Day Left = Retirement



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

The count down has been long.
 My days have fluctuated from excitement to shear hysteria.
Today, I'm feeling good. Someone said I should cook tri-tips one last time.
I'm going to hang a dozen seasoned tri-tips at 10:00, so we can enjoy sandwiches, potato salad and all the fixins.

We built this smoker in 1987. It has served us well over the years. One time we cooked 4 turkeys.

Tomorrow is my official last day. I turn in my keys, credit card, gas card and pick up my last real pay check after 35 years, 3 months and 22 days.
What a ride


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations, Jeff!  Now to really start living the dream...


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 29, 2021)

congratulations, but please wear a mask tomorrow and stay safe. My best friend went to his co party and the CEO had to notify everybody he came up positive. My buddy is double vaxxed but still became positive and mildly sick In Oct because the spouse of the guy he was staying with loves karaoke. So he was quarantined and really tired for a couple weeks. No fun.

Today he finally able to go in and get tested for the co party. My wife was supposed to go to the co party and we skipped it. Yup, several people are sick and all have been having to be tested twice a week. Hate to see you come down sick just as you crossed the goal line.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 29, 2021)

If you ever want some pecan wood for your smoker just let me know. Any word on the new place yet?


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 29, 2021)

congrats on the retirement - now you will be able to focus on the shop.       --- just kidding - you'll be busier than ever!


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff,  Your going to enjoy it.

For me, it was a little strange not going to work for the first couple of weeks.  But now I don't miss it much.

Tim


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 29, 2021)

Awesome. Now starts a new chapter.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 29, 2021)

Congrats, Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all of you!!

In they go....
I use a product called Red Baron. It's a dry rub, 24 hours before.
I also make sure to use Costco USDA Prime only.
This meat is delicious!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 29, 2021)

Absolutely Congratulations!!  Please keep us informed as to how your retirement is going.  When I talk to the retired people from where I worked, they all have the same story.  It takes 6 months to a year to get done with all the unfinished stuff, you didn't have time for, the Homey-Do list, repairs around the house and all the stuff your friends and and family want.  

And then one day you wake up and there is nothing to do.  Then you realize that YOU REALLY MADE IT!!!!!!
Good luck and good health.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> congrats on the retirement - now you will be able to focus on the shop.       --- just kidding - you'll be busier than ever!


I do hope so!!


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2021)

Congrats, Jeff! Truly happy for you!


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff.  It is a ride, isn't it?!  Did you work in the same place all of those years?  That is nearly unheard of if that is the case.  
My brother retired last week on the 23rd, the same as my birthday, LOL.  He has gone to work in the exact same building since he started there on December 1st, 1975.   He was a diesel pump tech and could fix any pump that came through that door.  They lost a ton of knowledge when he walked out the door.

Again, congrats!!


----------



## brino (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff!

Live the dream!!!!

Brian


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations!  Welcome to the club.  I have no regrets.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff!  Hope you didn't give work your home number!

Bruce


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 29, 2021)

Congrats Jeff ! You ever need Old Bay seasoning out there just give me a holler .


----------



## Chewy (Dec 29, 2021)

Curious if some of the guys would share their last day on the job.  My case, I went to work and punched in with nothing to do.  My replacement was in my job.  I was free to go through the factory and offices to say good by which I had already done over the last week. At break time, we all assembled for cake in the break room.  Myself and another guy got travel mugs as a going away present.  We were free to leave anytime during the day and get paid for the whole day. So at 8:30 in the morning I got walked out to the gate and that was that.  I honestly didn't know what to do.  For 26 years, when I left, I was coming back.  It was really strange the next morning getting up to go to work, but no work. 

Don't worry, you will get over that soon enough!!!!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Congratulations Jeff.  It is a ride, isn't it?!  Did you work in the same place all of those years?  That is nearly unheard of if that is the case.
> My brother retired last week on the 23rd, the same as my birthday, LOL.  He has gone to work in the exact same building since he started there on December 1st, 1975.   He was a diesel pump tech and could fix any pump that came through that door.  They lost a ton of knowledge when he walked out the door.
> 
> Again, congrats!!


I was hired on here in 1986 as a parts manager. I was coming from the Hertz Corp. I was a corporate parts manager. Fresno to Anchorage was my zone.
35 years in one spot!!
I was promoted to general manager about 25 years ago.


----------



## aliva (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations. 
Just remember everyday is a Saturday. Enjoy it


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

Chewy said:


> It was really strange the next morning getting up to go to work, but no work.


To be quite honest, this is a real concern. 
Some say it's like a vacation but after 2 or 3 weeks you finally realize, I'm retired, I'll never go back to work!!
I'm a bit anxious about it.


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I'm a bit anxious about it.


You'll get over it. You've earned this, Jeff. It will take a while but you'll adjust to your permanent vacation status in your own time and then life will be very sweet.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 29, 2021)

Just take a deep breath, exhale, and enjoy. When I sold my last business I had absolutely no regrets. It might have taken a few days to get my bearings, but that was it. I still put in a lot of hours, but for the most part I'm doing exactly what I want, and it just doesn't get any better than that. Mike


----------



## jbobb1 (Dec 29, 2021)

I left my job of 39 years about 8 years ago. It was a trip getting used to, but it happened. I'm self-employed but work out of my garage 40 feet away. It's almost like being retired. A job with no politics or Peyton Place.
Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 29, 2021)

My supervisor told me to stay home and not come in my last few days. So on the last day I slept in. Drove in that afternoon and went straight to HR. Gave them my ID and key card and walked out of the building and drove away. Felt weird but in a good way.


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations!  My last official day is Dec 31 too.  I've sort of mostly retired already though.  I just got up from a short afternoon nap and took my dog for a romp in the snow.  If you're like me, I think you will get used to retirement quickly!


----------



## wlburton (Dec 29, 2021)

Janderso said:


> To be quite honest, this is a real concern.
> Some say it's like a vacation but after 2 or 3 weeks you finally realize, I'm retired, I'll never go back to work!!
> I'm a bit anxious about it.


If you're like most people I know you'll soon wonder how you ever had time to go to work every day for all of those years!  Only people with no outside interests (they do exist, believe it or not) are at a loss for how to fill up their time after they retire.  After seven years of "retirement" I can't keep up with all of the things that I want to be doing, especially since my wife and I started hosting five day a week "grandma and grandpa school" a year ago for our now 18 month old grandson.  His favorite thing to do--hang out in grandpa's shop (although I'm not turning any machines on when he's there--yet).


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Congrats Jeff ! You ever need Old Bay seasoning out there just give me a holler .


Tell me about old bay


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

wlburton said:


> If you're like most people I know you'll soon wonder how you ever had time to go to work every day for all of those years!  Only people with no outside interests (they do exist, believe it or not) are at a loss for how to fill up their time after they retire.  After seven years of "retirement" I can't keep up with all of the things that I want to be doing, especially since my wife and I started hosting five day a week "grandma and grandpa school" a year ago for our now 18 month old grandson.  His favorite thing to do--hang out in grandpa's shop (although I'm not turning any machines on when he's there--yet).


I guess you really know when it’s time because i was really having a hard time with the daily grind of it all.
Up at 3, read a bit, eat breakfast, shower shave and at 5:30 drive the 36 miles on Highway 99. Two lane dangerous road.
Off at 4 head on back home. For decades.
I just can’t do it anymore.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 29, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Tell me about old bay







__





						old bay seasoning - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				



It's an east coast thing , mainly used on crabs , salads , wings etc . I spent some time at McCormicks before my current position .


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 29, 2021)

It might be a little weird at first, but I'm sure you will adjust. 

Oddest part for me was holidays, I was so used to getting the day off or paid extra to work holidays that it felt weird to just have the holiday be like any other day except stuff might be closed.   

Congratulations I'm sure you will have no trouble filling up all of your newly found time.


----------



## thomas s (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff


----------



## wachuko (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff!  Once you finish all the stuff on the honey-do-list from your wife, THEN you can feel like you have retired.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 29, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> It might be a little weird at first, but I'm sure you will adjust.
> 
> Oddest part for me was holidays, I was so used to getting the day off or paid extra to work holidays that it felt weird to just have the holiday be like any other day except stuff might be closed.
> 
> Congratulations I'm sure you will have no trouble filling up all of your newly found time.


 I'll second that comment.  This is the first set of holidays that I have been retired.  And it is a little odd for sure.

For years I got up at 0530 hrs, I've been retired sense the end of May and this winter of all things I've been sleeping in until 0700 hrs.  And by the way I haven't had the alarm set sense the last day of work.  And another thing that is nice if I get tired in the middle of the day I just kick back in the recliner and take a nap.  It' just doesn't get in better than that!

The question is, how soon after breakfast is too soon to take a nap?  LOL

Tim


----------



## tq60 (Dec 29, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I guess you really know when it’s time because i was really having a hard time with the daily grind of it all.
> Up at 3, read a bit, eat breakfast, shower shave and at 5:30 drive the 36 miles on Highway 99. Two lane dangerous road.
> Off at 4 head on back home. For decades.
> I just can’t do it anymore.


Sounds like you are from our parts...

Madera Co here...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2021)

tq60 said:


> Sounds like you are from our parts...
> 
> Madera Co here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


North of Sacramento about an hour.


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations!!!
I left the Dealership (Chevy) in 1999-I was the service manager and I hated my job by the time I left--everyone is mad at you for their new car breaking .
You will stay busy and wonder how you had time to go to work,


----------



## projectnut (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff.  Your journey is only beginning.  I retired over 15 years ago and I'm still trying to find time to do all the machine work I'd like to.  Things will be a bit different, but just as hectic as when you were going out the door to work.  As mentioned there's that ever-expanding Honey Do list.  It took me almost 2 years to work through the most pressing things on the list.  It was only then that I could even think of spending time in the shop.

Hopefully you'll find time for doing many of the things you've wanted to do in the last 35 years but put off because there wasn't enough time.  In our case we finally had time to take our RV on extended vacations.   We went on half a dozen caravans that lasted 6 to 8 weeks and went to Alaska 3 times for 6 to 8 weeks at a time.  Things have slowed a bit in that area due to covid but were looking forward to a few weeks this winter in some warm country, and another trip to Alaska later in the year.

One thing I did notice is that once I had time to do all the things I thought I wanted to do I also found time to procrastinate and decide whether or not I really wanted to do them.  Some things fell by the wayside while others I never previously thought of were accomplished.

I've often thought about going back to work just because I liked the job and the people I worked with.  Then I realize I don't have time to squeeze it into my schedule, and I can visit any of my former coworkers anytime I want to.  I'm sure you're going to enjoy retirement.  Just think of it as an extended paid vacation.


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 30, 2021)

You will also start for getting what day it is at times. Cograts!!


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 30, 2021)

projectnut said:


> One thing I did notice is that once I had time to do all the things I thought I wanted to do I also found time to procrastinate and decide whether or not I really wanted to do them.  Some things fell by the wayside while others I never previously thought of were accomplished.


Never a truer word was said.


----------



## f350ca (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff,
When I finished getting a regular pay check 20 years ago, it was scary for the first while, living on a greatly reduced income.
Went from a 6 figure salary to living off savings. 
Up till then I had a house keeper looking after the kids, they loved having me at home. That made it worth the anxiety.
I have some income coming in now from the machine shop and cabinet shop, my one son works in the cabinet shop with me.Thats pretty much play money, We live on what's supposed to be below the poverty line. lol
Now I get up when I feel like it, drink coffee till I feel like deciding if I'll do work for someone else, or play in the machine shop on my projects, (spent the last 3 days making parts for a model engine) maybe work in the cabinet shop, or run the saw mill (have a pile of logs to reduce to lumber), cut firewood, (we heat with wood), go fishing, have a ride on the atv or snowmobile (put 1900 km on a new side by side I bought in April), in the summer work in the garden, maybe go diving, or just take the boat somewhere, didn't licence the motor cycle this year, decided I didn't have time for it, want to set up a blacksmith shop but haven't had the time to get a hood and flue over the forge, was given a furnace with all the ladles and molding equipment but haven't had time to get it set up, drop over and visit the neighbour when he's back from the arctic, do some work on the house that's been going through a 16 year remodel, the tractor needs a service, the machine shop need cleaned out, should haul shavings from the cabinet shop, someones coming to get slabs from the mill this morning, then I'll probably go measure up a set of shelves someone wants built. Covid has held me off going on a couple month trip with a new travel trailer to above the arctic circle, ( the North West territories hav the border closed). 
Don't think you'll regret retirement.

Greg


----------



## Stonebriar (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome to the wonderful world of retirement. I highly recommend it.

Class of 2015


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff.  Some anxiety is normal at first, but after a while you'll wonder
what the fuss was about.  Enjoy!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations Jeff. Enjoy your retirement. Now you will have extra time to make some chips.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Janderso (Dec 30, 2021)

jocat54 said:


> I was the service manager and I hated my job


You have to be able to let it all go at the end of the day. That job will eat you alive if you let it.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 30, 2021)

f350ca said:


> Congratulations Jeff,
> When I finished getting a regular pay check 20 years ago, it was scary for the first while, living on a greatly reduced income.
> Went from a 6 figure salary to living off savings.
> Up till then I had a house keeper looking after the kids, they loved having me at home. That made it worth the anxiety.
> ...


Sounds like you have plenty to keep you going!!


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations.  It's a big step in your journey through life.  There will be lots of changes, most of them good.  You know that list of round-tuits you collected?  It's time to sort through them and start on making some of them a reality.  Enjoy the ride!


----------



## jbolt (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations!!! Time for new routines that you get to decide for yourself.


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 30, 2021)

Just a reflection of a fellow retiree:
When you realize the value of the time left,
you dwell less on what is past, and concentrate
more on the preservation of the future !

Retirement: the pay is not so good but the time is free.

Welcome to the list of retiree’s. Good Health to you and yours !


----------



## savarin (Dec 30, 2021)

Its now here, dont panic, you now have time to do whatever you want.
Watch out for the honey-do list as that will expand fast.
and no more of from work.
take care and enjoy life to the full.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 30, 2021)

ozzie46 said:


> You will also start for getting what day it is at times. Cograts!!


It's been my life's ambition to forget what MONTH it is. Now that's retired!

Congratulations Jeff! Enjoy it, you've earned it. The key to successful retirement is figuring out how to spend enough time out of the house. Mama loves you, but you really need to leave for a while so she can miss you.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2021)

As the saying goes, "It's weird being the same age as old people."


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 31, 2021)

You’re going to be like Paul Simon’s the only living boy in New York…”I get all the news I need on the weather report”.


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 31, 2021)

"Old people" are anyone older than you are.

Ron


----------



## Janderso (Dec 31, 2021)

frankly2 said:


> Just a reflection of a fellow retiree:
> When you realize the value of the time left,
> you dwell less on what is past, and concentrate
> more on the preservation of the future !
> ...


We were talking about the money part this morning on my first official day of retirement. We have a budget that should be adequate for our needs.
No more Roth IRA contributions, fuel will be less. Medicare and the supplement kick in soon so that will save on copays at the doctors office.
You are right about the time we have left. Part of our day will be dedicated to exercise.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 31, 2021)

FWIW . I've been off work for 8 weeks now Jeff . Short term disability as income these days . First 2 weeks off I felt like it was a vacation and enjoyed the time off . Then , a few weeks of boredom missing my daily/nightly routine . Now , enjoying the time off that I have left . Possibly going to retire in April for good and go back as a consultant and make the limit SS sets . I have been getting things done lately that I haven't been able to do while working , and its fun and rewarding . I know you'll keep busy and adjust to retirement . Enjoy it , my neighbor of 36 years was just buried an hour ago , way too young . Keep busy and active , growing old beats the alternative .


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 31, 2021)

@mmcmdl my condolences on your neighbour and best thoughts to their family.  I'm glad that you are doing more - it feels like you are doing better.  All the best in 2022.


----------



## ericc (Dec 31, 2021)

Congratulations, Jeff.  We'll have to get together sometime to talk shop when this pandemic is over.


----------



## mikey (Dec 31, 2021)

Jeff, you've been retired for 2 whole days now. How's it going? Are you realizing that you have just embarked on the best part of your life yet?

It took me a few years to realize that the roles we have to play in life change who we really are. You start out as you but then become a worker, a husband, a father, a financial resource and so on. Somewhere in there we become these roles and we are no longer the person we started out as. When we retire, we shuck many of these roles and we have a chance to get back in touch with that guy we used to be. 

For me, this was liberating and I find that I like the guy I used to be. The difference is that I no longer have anything to prove and I now have the financial resources to enjoy life without worrying so I can go be that guy. 

Enjoy this phase of your life, Jeff. It's been a long time coming and you deserve it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 31, 2021)

I was just talking to my in-laws about retiring... I'm 55, the same age my dad was when he retired. I'm not quite ready yet but if I get offered a package at 60 I might jump at it.
Congrats Jeff, I'm mighty happy for your new found freedom!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 31, 2021)

@DavidR8 if you get the chance, go for it.  I retired 13 years ago and it has been well worth it (to retire poorer, but earlier)


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy retirement, long life and prosper.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 31, 2021)

At first when I retired, I would be working on something and think to myself I need to wrap this up because tomorrow is a workday....  Oh wait I don't have any workdays any longer.  It's a good feeling.  Congratulation again Jeff.

Tim


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 31, 2021)

Janderso said:


> You have to be able to let it all go at the end of the day. That job will eat you alive if you let it.



True for almost every job….

John


----------



## Janderso (Dec 31, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> At first when I retired, I would be working on something and think to myself I need to wrap this up because tomorrow is a workday....  Oh wait I don't have any workdays any longer.  It's a good feeling.  Congratulation again Jeff.
> 
> Tim


I woke up at 2:30 last night, thought, I may as well get up.
I would get up at 3:00 on a normal work day.
I soon realize, I’m retired.
I got up at 4:30, I slept in.


----------



## savarin (Dec 31, 2021)

WoW, 2:30 is when I usually get to bed, get up at anywhere from 9:30 - 11:00 depending upon how I feel.
Quad shot coffee to kickstart the brain then a mix of chores, shopping, shop till 4:30 for a half hour scan (senior citizens afternoon nap)
Then back in the shop, gardening after 6 when its a bit cooler, prep and cook dinner for about 8pm, bit of telly, then research (internet) netflix or reading then bed.
Rinse and repeat.
Sometimes its astronomy all night and bed around 6am then sleep all day and dont worry.


----------



## f350ca (Dec 31, 2021)

Savarin, that sounds almost exactly like my schedule, except the shopping, hate shopping lol

Greg


----------



## Janderso (Jan 1, 2022)

savarin said:


> WoW, 2:30 is when I usually get to bed, get up at anywhere from 9:30 - 11:00 depending upon how I feel.
> Quad shot coffee to kickstart the brain then a mix of chores, shopping, shop till 4:30 for a half hour scan (senior citizens afternoon nap)
> Then back in the shop, gardening after 6 when its a bit cooler, prep and cook dinner for about 8pm, bit of telly, then research (internet) netflix or reading then bed.
> Rinse and repeat.
> Sometimes its astronomy all night and bed around 6am then sleep all day and dont worry.


I’ve always been a morning person.
In high school my parents set a curfew at midnight.
Heck, I never got home that late.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 1, 2022)

Congrats on the retirement Jeff! Late '23/early '24 is my target. Can't wait!


----------



## savarin (Jan 1, 2022)

f350ca said:


> Savarin, that sounds almost exactly like my schedule, except the shopping, hate shopping lol
> 
> Greg


Ha Ha, so do I so I take a book and stay in the car. Except for food shopping which is heavy so I help there.


----------



## diamond (Jan 2, 2022)

Congrats Jeff!  I took my company's early out package and escaped CA (I was in Chico too) about a year ago now.  Moving the shop was a PITA but loving being in the mountains of AZ (Prescott).  Retirement has been a very easy adaptation.  I though't I'd miss work but I don't.  You're right about hwy 99, I don't miss that at all!  The shop keeps me very busy and I've managed to start up projects I always wanted to do.  My wife says she's a "shop widow" even more now!  lol.  Enjoy your freedom!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jan 2, 2022)

Congratulations Jeff! 

Your comment regarding "Excitement to Terror" is something that I am still bouncing between after a month of being retired. I feel that I need to be doing something or that I am forgetting something that I should be doing. Drives me nuts. Too often I wake up between 2-3AM and spend about two hours running things through my mind before I fall back to sleep. 

Hopefully, this will subside and I can start to settle into this new life sooner than later.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 2, 2022)

diamond said:


> Congrats Jeff!  I took my company's early out package and escaped CA (I was in Chico too) about a year ago now.  Moving the shop was a PITA but loving being in the mountains of AZ (Prescott).  Retirement has been a very easy adaptation.  I though't I'd miss work but I don't.  You're right about hwy 99, I don't miss that at all!  The shop keeps me very busy and I've managed to start up projects I always wanted to do.  My wife says she's a "shop widow" even more now!  lol.  Enjoy your freedom!


I love it.
I put some cardboard by the front door so I could put it in the recycling at work tomorrow.
I’m really struggling with the fact that I don’t go to work anymore.
This is going to take a while.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 2, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> I was just talking to my in-laws about retiring... I'm 55, the same age my dad was when he retired. I'm not quite ready yet but if I get offered a package at 60 I might jump at it.
> Congrats Jeff, I'm mighty happy for your new found freedom!


In my experience, there is a difference between 60 and 65.
I just can’t do it anymore!


----------



## EricB (Jan 2, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I love it.
> I put some cardboard by the front door so I could put it in the recycling at work tomorrow.
> I’m really struggling with the fact that I don’t go to work anymore.
> This is going to take a while.


You'll get use to not going to work, eventually. Then one day you'll wonder how you ever fit going to work into your schedule!

Eric


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 2, 2022)

Janderso said:


> In my experience, there is a difference between 60 and 65.
> I just can’t do it anymore!


I hear you there... I've been off for the holidays since Dec. 16 and go back on the 4th. Makes thinking about retirement waaaay too easy!


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 2, 2022)

I have been off since the 16th as well. Tuesday will be first day back. Going to be difficult the first few hours! Was still doing the maintenance on the caster when we shut down. Was waiting for supplies of course! I likely only have a couple days to finish as this machine needs to be working.
Pierre


----------



## wachuko (Jan 2, 2022)

Janderso said:


> In my experience, there is a difference between 60 and 65.
> I just can’t do it anymore!





DavidR8 said:


> I was just talking to my in-laws about retiring... I'm 55, the same age my dad was when he retired. I'm not quite ready yet but if I get offered a package at 60 I might jump at it.
> Congrats Jeff, I'm mighty happy for your new found freedom!


I will be 55 this September... I so want to retire already, but not happening.  My daughter just finished her Masters, my son is in his first year of college... I still need the income to see that through and also to be able to build the small workshop... 

But man, I am so ready... I have been working since I was very young... no complaining, just my reality... I am so looking forward to getting lost in the garage doing stuff...

Jeff, wish you the best finding the next house and getting done all that you have planned.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 3, 2022)

It’s Monday morning, I can sleep in.
I was wide awake at 2:45, ready to go to work. I had to remind myself that I don’t do that anymore.
After two cups of coffee and several chapters of a book I’m into, I have concluded this retirement process will take some time. 
What am I going to do today?
Whatever I want


----------



## savarin (Jan 3, 2022)

You betcha


----------



## jcp (Jan 3, 2022)

I started working when I was 13 with an early morning (before school) and afternoon, 6 day a week plus Sunday morning paper route. I kept a job of some sort from then until I retired when I turned 62. Barely made 2 years before I had to find another job. I missed the guys I worked with for sure but I realized I really missed the comfort of routine and producing something tangible every day. Found another job I kept for 7 years. After retiring again at 71 I'm fairly comfortable with a not so structured routine. I still get 'antsy' some days and have to do something to see a result that I can look at and think 'that looks good and I like it'. Consider what it is really that you are missing by not working and replace it with something to fill that void.


----------

